# Geheimtip: Rennen in Kleinwallstadt



## spessarter (2. April 2002)

Servus!
während die Rennen von Frammersbach und der Keiler-Bike-Marathon sehr bekannt sind, gibt es noch einen absoluten Geheimtip im Spessart: 
Das "Rennen" (allerdings ohne offizielle Zeitnahme, inoffiziell ist es aber doch ein Rennen ) in Kleinwallstadt am 05.05.2002. Ich fahr dieses Jahr zum 3. mal mit und kann sagen, dass die Streckenführung 2001 und 2002  mit den oben genannten Rennen gleichwertig ist/war, allerdings sind technisch schwierigere Abfahrten und Anstiege dabei. Das ganze in einer sehr angenehmen Atmosphäre, sehr gut organisiert.
Schaut mal rein:

http://mtb-klw.purespace.de/Plattenberg_Mountainbiketour_K/Info_neue_Tour_/info_neue_tour_.html

Die auf der Homepage für die Tour III angegebenen Kilometer und Höhenmeter sind ein Fake,  laut meinem Tacho waren es ca. 64 km und 1450 HM!

P.S.: Ich habe nichts mit den Organisatoren zu tun, finde das Rennen einfach nur gut.


----------



## Andreas (3. April 2002)

Hallo Spessarter,

ich habe die Plattenberg Tour letztes Jahr leider verpasst. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dieses Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zottel (3. April 2002)

Hi spessarter, das man von dir auch mal wieder was hört.

Ja, ich kann dir nur zustimmen die Leute stellen jedes Jahr ne super Tour auf die Beine. Immer unterschiedliche Streckenführungen und richtig schön knackig. Das ganze ist noch nicht so überlaufen(ca 150-200Fahrer) wie bei den Marathons aber dadurch sind auch viel schönere technische Teilstücke dabei. Letztes Jahr war es die Generalprobe für Frammeresbach und dafür war die Tour bestens geeignet. Leider liegen dieses Jahr ein paar Wochen dazwischen. 

Also ich bin dieses Jahr bestimmt wieder dabei, vielleicht ja schon mit neuem IBC Trikot ?!

Noch ein Tipp in Sachen MTB Touren. Sonntag 28. April in Sulzbach Lkr. Miltenberg. Vom Anspruch her eine Nummer kleiner als in Kleinwallstadt aber auch landschaftlich sehr schön. Grobe Angabe zur Länge und den Hm anhand der letzten Jahre: 35-45 km und ca 800-1000 Hm. Infos auf der Hp von Andreas


Wäre schön wenn ein paar Leute aus dem Forum auftauchen würden.

Gruss Zottel


----------



## spessarter (3. April 2002)

Servus, Zottel!
ich bin die Strecke am Osterwochenende mit einem Kumpel laut der Karte auf der Kleinwallstädter Homepage abgeradelt: Wenn wir die Strecke richtig gefahren sind (wobei ich mir da ziemlich sicher bin) gibt es dieses Jahr einen absoluten Hammer: die Abfahrt von der Geishöhe nach Hobbach ist die mit Abstand schwierigste und anspruchsvollste Abfahrt die ich je gefahren bin, eine echte Herausforderung diese Abfahrt. Wenn Du mal Zeit hast mußt Du Dir die Abfahrt mal ansehen, unglaublich, dass ich diese Strecke noch nicht endeckt hatte.
Die Behauptung der Organisatoren, dass bei den Abfahrten kaum jemand komplett runterfährt ist absolut ernst gemeint   
Ich werds wohl auch nicht schaffen, versuchen werd ichs aber! An Ostern bin ich hier fürchterlich runtergefolgen, ist aber nichts passiert auser ein paar Kratzer im Bike.
Ich bin auf alle Fälle dabei ( wie letztes Jahr muß ich nach der Tour noch mittags Fußball spielen, egal....), ich denke wir sehen uns!


----------



## Zottel (8. April 2002)

Will die Strecke am nächsten Wochenende am Sonntag auch mal antesten. Vielleicht hat jemand Bock mitzufahren?

@spessarter: Gehe ich recht in der Annahme das ein Fully wohl die bessere Wahl für die Tour ist?

Bin die letzte Zeit fast nur mit dem Hardtail unterwegs und sollte dann wohl doch auch ein wenig was mit dem Fully machen.

Jetzt denken einige bestimmt "Deine Probleme möchte ich haben" ;-)

Gruss Zottel


----------



## mtb-racer (8. April 2002)

Hi! 

Wie weit ist das so von Bad Kissingen entfernt. Ich und 2 Kumpels haben vielleicht interesse! Einer kommt sowieso aus Aschaffenburg. Muss Sie mal fragen!

MfG


----------



## Zottel (8. April 2002)

Hi mtb-racer

Hab mal in die Karte gekuckt; schätze mal so 80 km.
Route aus dem Stegreif; Bad Kissingen Lohr Rohrbrunn Obernburg Kleinwallstadt Fahrzeit ca 1,5 Stunden

Gruss Zottel


----------



## mtb-racer (8. April 2002)

Sag ma mal so ca. 2, da mir mit meinem 17 Jahre alten VW Bus ankommen.  
Ich frage mal nach. Welche tour würdet ihr abfahren?
Spricht was gegen die 30er? Wäre echt klasse. 
P.S. 
Fahrt ihr proffesionell oder nur so? 

Fahre für Hot Chili CC-Rennen und Marathons. 

Mfg


----------



## spessarter (8. April 2002)

Servus Leute!
würde gerne mitfahren, kann aber Sonntags nicht.... Viel Spaß auf alle Fälle, hoffentlich findet ihr die Strecke, ist nicht ganz einfach!!
@ Zottel: Die Strecke ist sehr unterschiedlich. Den ersten und letzten Streckenabschnitt fährt man am besten mit dem Hartail (fast nur Schotterwege), den Bonus-Teil der 3-er Runde am besten mit dem Fully, und einzelne Abfahrten mit dem Downhiller......
Ich bin die Strecke jetzt 2 mal mit dem Hardtail abgefahren (weil ich daran neue Scheibenbremsen hab, die ich ausprobieren will ), beim Rennen fahr ich aber mit dem Fully.


----------



## Zottel (5. Mai 2002)

Ja was war denn heute los?

Steh ich da in Kleinwallstadt in Erwartung einiger IBC-Haudegen die hier und heute mitfahren wollten, aber niemand kommt.
Ich geh mal davon aus das bescheidene  Wetter der letzten Tage hat den ein oder Anderen abgeschreckt. 
So musste ich alleine auf die alles andere als leichte Strecke. 

Also Andreas, spessarter, Stefan und die Jungs aus Bad Kissingen wer outet sich freiwillig als Warmduscher? 

Oder sollte man sich durch die Schlammschicht im Gesicht vielleicht sogar übersehen haben?


Gruss Zottel (der jetzt wieder wie ein Mensch aussieht)


----------



## spessarter (5. Mai 2002)

Servus, Zottel!
von wegen Warmduscher: wegen Verletzungssorgen in der Manschaft habe ich heute doch Fußball spielen müssen, bin aber die Strecke gestern in ununterbrochenem Regen abgefahren und war nass und durchfroren bis auf die Knochen.

Hat mich sehr geärgert, aber wenigstens haben wir gewonnen!

Wie lange hast Du denn gebraucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (6. Mai 2002)

Hi Zottel, sorry,

aber bei mir hat's auch nix mit Warmduscher zu tun.

Ich hatte fest vor zu fahren, egal wie das Wetter wird. Schliesslich brauchte ich ja eigentlich die Trainingseinheit.

Bin auf unserer Fussballs-Abschlussfinale Party versackt und als So, 6:45 h mein Wecker klingelte war ich nicht nur fix und alle, sondern ich hatte wieder Probleme im Nacken (schon das zweite Mal dieses Jahr).


----------



## Zottel (7. Mai 2002)

Also das mit dem Warmduscher nehm ich zurück.
Aber ihr habt echt ne geile Keulerei verpasst.

Leider muss ich mich kurz fassen da ich in Eile bin.

Nur soviel, die Strecke war richtig schwer zu fahren; Lange Anstiege, höllische Abfahrten und der extrem nasse Untergrund machten die Strecke zu einem Abenteuer auf dem man selbst auf flachen Stücken alles geben musste um vorwärts zu kommen und man musste ständig auf der Hut sein da der Untergrund mit immer neuen Gemeinheiten aufwartete. Das Ganze gipfelte in einer Abfahrt in einem Regenwasser"bach" der den schmalen Weg kurzfristig für sich beanspruchte. Du musstest mit dem Wasserlauf fahren so um die 15 cm tief und keine Chance auszuweichen.

Die Markierungen bleiben laut Veranstalter auch noch ne Weile hängen so das die Möglichkeit besteht die Tour noch zu fahren.

Gruss Zottel


----------



## eDw (10. Mai 2002)

Hi,
Die Ausschilderung ist noch da! Und die Strecke ist jetzt auch im Internet. Die Tour bietet sich auch in Teilstuecken an, z.B. vom Neuhammer (Dammbach / Aral Tanke). Auf dem Radweg nach H-Thal fahren, bis man auf die Ausschilderung "MTB Polar" (weisse Schilder mit schwarzen Pfeilen) trifft. Dann kann man die besten 20 -30 km der Tour fahren und kommt wieder am Neuhammer raus, nach dem DH von der Geishoehe.

(siehe auch www.krausenbach.de)


----------

